# "My Prized Posessions"



## vnovakane (Dec 30, 2004)

This is 1 of  My Prized Posessions, I have several...


----------



## bigkitty53 (Dec 30, 2004)

*RE: "My Prized Possions"*

....With that title I was expecting to see Japanese Koi![]

 Cool marbles!I remember coveting what we called 'chinese's' as a kid-and you have at least three!Vvery nice!

 KAT


----------



## vnovakane (Dec 30, 2004)

*RE: "My Prized Possions"*

sorry "POSESSIONS"


----------



## idigjars (Dec 31, 2004)

vnovakane, nice marbles.  Did you find them all?  Thanks for sharing the pic and welcome to the group.  []


----------



## WhiteLighting (Jan 17, 2005)

Marbles like these are worth money>how much ,,,,,,,,,,,i might beable to help out anyone who collects....please be honest.....i do trades..


----------



## radamwarner (Jan 31, 2005)

Truly beautiful examples of the glassmaker's art.


----------



## portland med. man (Mar 11, 2005)

yeah gotta keep those marbles and they are very collectable nice collection , here` what i`ve found in a few years of diggin


----------



## kastoo (Mar 11, 2005)

*RE: "My Prized Possions"*

Still wrong..correct spelling is:

 possession


----------



## DOLANBADGER (Mar 12, 2005)

*RE: "My Prized Posessions"in reply to portland med.man*

Do you find many N.B bottles when your digging? Thanks


----------



## portland med. man (Mar 15, 2005)

yup im a crappy speller.... oh well i dont usually proof read before i post....plus i never went to school so that would explain it....


----------



## whiskeyman (Apr 22, 2005)

Neat marbles.
 I have a diggin' buddy who has this saying..." The day is never a total loss as long as ya dig one marble"....
 And, he still has every one he's dug in the last 20 years or so...
 Sad to say, I can't say the same...only keep a few that appeal to me for some reason and I trade/sell the remainder.


----------



## gingerbeerman (May 3, 2005)

Nice marbles, I don't have any! My wife says I lost them all when I started collecting stone bottles


----------



## Tandy (May 7, 2005)

I try to get out and dig as often as I can, and invariably every time I will find one or more (sometimes even six) marbles. Usually, up to one third to a half of all I get are from Codd bottles (very common) but the rest are the older, more interesting types.


----------

